# Update Driver software stuck "searching online for software"



## Alduins Khajiit (Dec 30, 2014)

*Update Driver software stuck &amp;quot;searching online for software&amp;quot;*

I am trying to follow the instructions here: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/29758-63-radeon-xpress-series-driver-windows for a company computer at the day program I attend. The computer is a HP Pavilion Slimline s7520n PC

But I am UNABLE to do so!!! It is stuck on "searching online for software" and it NEVER gets past that part!

I Googled the problem but NOTHING came up but spam results and unrelated results!!!

Please help me fix!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What driver are you trying to install? The ATI driver should be downloaded from Windows Update. 
When searching online for a driver, if it hangs on the searching on Windows Update, then you can turn it off. 
Then manually go to Windows Update and download all of the Updates for your model. In one of the updates will be the ATI Video driver.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can also download the driver from the HP Support site


----------



## OliviaLewis (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Update Driver software stuck &amp;quot;searching online for software&amp;quot;*

In this case, you can try driver update software to update drivers for you intelligently and automatically.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You do not need any 3rd party software to download free drivers from the computer manufacturers web site specifically written for your model.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Use the HP Support site.


----------

